# breadcrumb crust



## plmk

Is there a name in Finnish for a piece of meat or fish covered in breadcrumb crust? I have a strong craving for _kotlety_,  which is the most basic way one serves any kind of meat in Poland.  I sometimes get it here in the cafeteia but it's rather rare. I just  figured out, that if I knew the name I could just check the menu and  know on what days I should go there expecting to get the Finnsh  equivalent of _kotlet_. I know it's kind of stupid, I'm suprised  myself that I'm asking about it. I would have never believed that I would be  missing breadcrumb crust so much.
So is there a name for it? I'm not  even sure if there's a name for it in English. I would have never thought that  covering everything in breadcrumbs was a Polish specialty.


----------



## altazure

The verb for this is _leivittää_ or _paneroida_, and the food is described as _leivitetty_ or _paneroitu_.

_Paneroitu porsaanleike_


----------



## Gavril

plmk said:


> So is there a name for it? I'm not  even sure if there's a name for it in English.



Yes, we use the term "_breaded_" (equivalent to Finnish _leivitetty_). _Breaded fish = leivitetty kala, breaded chicken = leivitetty kana,_ and so on.


----------



## plmk

Thank you so much for your aswers!


----------



## porkkanaraaste

It is also called _wieninleike_. Authentic wieninleike is made of veal, but I'd say it's more common to see wieninleike made out of pork than veal.


----------

